# sears craftsman 5/23 snowblower



## cooter2

I am looking for a replacement auger drive belt for this 5/23 sears snowblower. I do not have the old belt but the approximate length is 28-29 inches. Any suggestions for a brand and part # to search for? Thanks for anyhelp
Cooter


----------



## Maytag

Find the Sears model number if you can on the machine. It is usually in the format of xxx.xxxxxx (3 digits -a decimal and 5 or 6 more digits), then go to
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/

There is a slight chance the link above won't work as I just copied it out of my browser and it redirected me to a notice that their site is down from 11pm-6am. I think I deleted enough of the redirected link that it should get you there.

If it doesn't work then go to www.sears.com and in the lower right corner click on "Parts and Accessories". On the screen that comes up you type in your model number and it takes you to a screen of choices for your machine, Something like

carburetor
engine
electrical
housing


Then you get a drawing and below it the list of parts that are called out in the drawing. Take that information to a Sears parts store or a good engine shop and away you go. You could even order it online, but don't forget to support your local shop so they are still around when you have a major problem.:dude:


----------



## cooter2

Hey Maytag, thanks for the timely response. That's a big help. This kind of problem always crops up at the most inopportune time (like in the middle of a snow storm) Thanks again Cheers Cooter


----------



## cooter2

Maytag, I found the part# and price at Sears.ca . I'm in Canada and the site you provided could not find my model# when I plugged it into the search area. I did end up phoning Sears to talk to a live body and they found the info. This is an older unit I have.
Model # C950 52248 Serial # 000524 Auger drive belt part # 53791 Price $30.00 Size 30 in.x 1/2in. Of course a fractional H.P. belt is not suitable for this application and would not last the years the original one did. This info may be helpful to someone else in a similar situation. Thanks again and happy holidays Cooter


----------



## Maytag

Sorry cooter2. My American arrogance got me in trouble. We forget that there is a central america, a south america and more than just US (pun intended) in north america. Also since we're on the www you could have been from any place in the world obviously. That aside I hope I helped in some small way. Sounds like you got the right part and that's the main thing.

Happy motoring.
-Maytag


----------



## cooter2

*sears 5/23 snowblower*

Further information on 5/23 snowblower auger driver belt.
Machine model # C950 52248
Belt part # 71 950780099
Belt size 1/2" X30" Price CDN $30.99
Sears Canada parts phone 1-800-469-4663
Hoping this will save someone some time searching for this info. Cheers Cooter2


----------



## magoo1

I recently purchased a dears Craftsman snowblower C950 52248. The guy said it took a oil gas mixture but i don't think it does. How can you tell


----------

